# What will kill a GFCI receptacle?



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon we had 4 good circuits on the temp pole, [email protected] circuits feeding 4 GFCI receptacles. This morning I had to replace 3 of the 4 GFCI receptacles. Everything is dry as dust, we haven't had any precipitation in months. 

It's the framers, saws and a compressor. What could/would destroy a GFCI receptacle?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

A 2 pound hammer will do a fine job of smashing them into small pieces when that happens. I was using my concrete vibrator yesterday on a gfci protected circuit....got the crap shocked out of me...the gfci did not trip. 

My electrician has said sometimes they get a bad batch.....and nothing seems to work except replacing them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Overloading.

Power surges.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't expect the framers to know not to overload the circuits. On my crew, if what we earned was dependent upon our electrical knowledge, we would all starve. Make sure they run the biggest cords first,and keep the compressor on a separate circuit from the saws. Run the compressor right at the pole if possible, and use more hose instead of more cords.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Warren said:


> Don't expect the framers to know not to overload the circuits. On my crew, if what we earned was dependent upon our electrical knowledge, we would all starve. Make sure they run the biggest cords first,and keep the compressor on a separate circuit from the saws. Run the compressor right at the pole if possible,* and use more hose instead of more cords.*





Finally a carpenter I could be friends with:clap:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Warren said:


> Don't expect the framers to know not to overload the circuits. On my crew, if what we earned was dependent upon our electrical knowledge, we would all starve. Make sure they run the biggest cords first,and keep the compressor on a separate circuit from the saws. Run the compressor right at the pole if possible, and use more hose instead of more cords.


 
Keeps the noise away too


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My framers always plug the compressor in right at the temp pedistal. They had 4 receptacles on 4 20A circuits, somehow they trashed 3 of those receptacles. I figured they plugged something in that zapped one then moved it to the next then the next but I have no idea what could destroy one. I've had many fail but 3 on the same post in one morning seems like a lot.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I fried one once. The guy who installed it did not tighten the screws holding the wires tight enough. At least that is what the electrician I showed it to said.


----------

